# Making retainer pins



## rock_breaker (Nov 8, 2021)

Part of my backhoe rusted pin project has evolved into replacing lost pins. Attached is a poor picture of one removed from the  hoe the other part is the offset pin turned from 1/2" square bar. Used my Craftsman Center Finder kit to set up the offset. The part with the hole in it +/- 0.1875" thick so some sawing and milling coming up.


----------

